# قناة الرجاء المسيحية بدأت بجد اليوم 10/3/2011



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

قناة الرجاء بدأت اليوم 10/3/2011
القمر الأوروبى hotbird
التردد 11471
الاستقطاب : رأسى​
[YOUTUBE]-fCx5xaxHew&feature[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2011)

مبروك عليكم *ايريني* يا حبيبتي

لتكن سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرة.​


----------



## jesus_today (11 مارس 2011)

تردد الرجاء 11471 عمودي اما 11200 فهو تردد قناة الطريق


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

jesus_today قال:


> تردد الرجاء 11471 عمودي اما 11200 فهو تردد قناة الطريق



أشكرك على التوضيح 
و تم التعديل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> مبروك عليكم *ايريني* يا حبيبتي
> 
> لتكن سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرة.​



شكرا جزيلا
بس ليه بتقولى مبروك عليكم 
ليه ما بتقوليش مبروك لينا كلنا


----------



## أَمَة (11 مارس 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بس ليه بتقولى مبروك عليكم
> ليه ما بتقوليش مبروك لينا كلنا


 

معك حق ..... يمكن طلعت مني بعفوية عشان انا مش عايشة في البلد.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 مارس 2011)

أمة قال:


> معك حق ..... يمكن طلعت مني بعفوية عشان انا مش عايشة في البلد.



ما أنا فهمت كدة برضو 
بس قلت أتأكد


----------



## elamer1000 (11 مارس 2011)

*الف شكر*


*+++*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*مبروووووووووك لينا كلنا*
*ميرسي ايريني*​


----------



## كلدانية (11 مارس 2011)

الف مبروووك لينا
والرب يبارك جميع القنواات المسيحية






​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يزيد ويبارك
وتكون ليها دور كبير 
مع الطريق والحقيقه وغيرها​*


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 مارس 2011)

خبر جميل الرب يباركك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يعوضك حبيبتى ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 مارس 2011)

أنا بأشكركم على تعليقكم  مشاركتكم 
و مبروك علينا كلنا


----------

